# Human winching lol



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

One of those rides where everything seems to go wrong but ends up with some great laughs!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

lol.......


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL, fun video


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

The good news was you found the boot...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol nice


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

When riding with my old group, we always made sure at least one quad stayed outta the sticky stuff. Having 3 or 4 quads all stuck at the same time, with no trees around, is tricky. :biggrin:

The boot thing is why I started wearing waders. 

Looks like a great day


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

lol funny here reminds me of when one of my firends lost his boot in the hole haha


----------

